# Yoga classes in Mirdiff



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi there I'm moving to Mirdiff next month and wanted to know if there anyone knows someone who holds private yoga classes. Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

So you passed on the UK move then?


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

No actually did move to London and came back few months ago, my partner and I got married so back to Dubai again but this time married and trying to find something to do with my time since not working. IM BORED!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You're bored and want yoga? I can't ever recall being THAT bored LOL.


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

Trust me I am that BORED hahaha,,, been working all my life and now have all this time on my hands so thought I'd try the fitness world,,, oh and thinking maybe learn a new language How do you spend your mornings?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sat in my office playing candy crush and trying to ignore people.

Which is different to the afternoons, cos then I break open the Vodka.


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very productive lol! Have fun


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You think I'm joking......


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

show me then


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Sat in my office playing candy crush and trying to ignore people.
> 
> Which is different to the afternoons, cos then I break open the Vodka.



Try this as a time killer.

Agar.io


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks but no thanks these games irritate me lol I'll just continue looking for a yoga class


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Try this as a time killer.
> 
> Agar.io


Am hating you.....


----------



## Suzi 703 (Sep 26, 2012)

remember i am the one bored hahaha anyways if you have a headset this will help you ignore people around you rather than candy crush,,,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Try this as a time killer.
> 
> Agar.io


Wow - what an annoying game!!!


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Wow - what an annoying game!!!


Yet.....you cant stop playing it


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Yet.....you cant stop playing it


My resistance levels are high!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Rascal spends all day texting me how much booze he's gonna drink at 4pm. 

Is this the bored housewife that wanted a "personal tennis coach" to keep her busy, whilst the hubbie is at work?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Rascal spends all day texting me how much booze he's gonna drink at 4pm.
> 
> Is this the bored housewife that wanted a "personal tennis coach" to keep her busy, whilst the hubbie is at work?


Says the bloke that was in the pub AGAIN last night.....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

To the OP - why don't you get a job? Instead of putting all the financial strain on your hard working hubbie? And stop moaning that your bored. By having a job a) you won't be bored b) you'll be seen as a supportive member of your relationship instead of a sponge c) you have some extra cash floating around to spend on make up and hand bags


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> To the OP - why don't you get a job? Instead of putting all the financial strain on your hard working hubbie? And stop moaning that your bored. By having a job a) you won't be bored b) you'll be seen as a supportive member of your relationship instead of a sponge c) you have some extra cash floating around to spend on make up and hand bags


Oh you absolute b itch you! 

And you forgot shoes....


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Oh you absolute b itch you!
> 
> And you forgot shoes....


And kinky boots.............


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> And kinky boots.............


Iggles wearing kinky boots?

My eyes. my eyes!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Iggles wearing kinky boots?
> 
> My eyes. my eyes!


I told you Steve is one of those fetish people. S&M!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I told you Steve is one of those fetish people. S&M!


If only you know LOL.

Google the film, "Kinky Boots".

He's from Northampton, saying nothing.


----------

